# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Seta de cardo (Pleurotus eryngii)

## Azuer

Este año por la zona centro ha llovido poco, tarde y mal, con lo que han fructificado muy pocas setas y, las pocas que han salido, se están achicharrando con este sol. Aún así alguna seta de cardo hemos podido recolectar para deleite del paladar.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (13-nov-2015),HUESITO (13-nov-2015),JMTrigos (13-nov-2015),Los terrines (13-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (13-nov-2015),perdiguera (13-nov-2015),termopar (13-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Qué buenas me están simplemente asadas al horno con aceite ajo y perejil

----------

